# Anon Hawkeye Goggle!



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I Just got my Anon Hawkeye goggles that I ordered from Tactics.com on Black friday for 30% off, I'll put up pictures soon, and btw there Rally frame/strap and Red Solex lens. They're really nice and they're blue and orange if you didn't know. Pictures soon! :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> I Just got my Anon Hawkeye goggles that I ordered from Tactics.com on Black friday for 30% off, I'll put up pictures soon, and btw there Rally frame/strap and Red Solex lens. They're really nice and they're blue and orange if you didn't know. Pictures soon! :laugh:


k. that's nice. i can find pictures online.
also, i bought gear online on black friday and cyber monday as well. i bought a coat. it's lime green. buu-whoop?

how about a review? that would actually make this thread worth something.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

What the fuck was that about? You don't even have pics or haven't ridden in them? 

To make this thread worth something I had hawkeyes for 4 days, I liked them, good Field of Vision, and, if you wear glasses (I don't but my homie does) you can wear them under your goggles comfortably.

I had a problem with them fogging...it wasn't a huge problem, but it was annoying enough for me to not want to switch back after I tried Airblaster air goggles. Also, my lenses scratched pretty easily, but I treat goggles like shit.

I have three friends who swear by the hawkeye....you'll love em. Are these your only goggles? You may wanna get another lens if it's gray or puking out. Red Solex is on the darker side.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, geez sorry! I will put a review up but I just thought I'd share it, I'm new here so I don't really know what goes and what doesn't. Won't happen again..


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a huge deal, but like....it just wasn't useful at all.

Sometimes, just read a few threads to get a feel for what's what.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just went to the shop and bought some milk and a mars bar.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Richie67 said:


> I just went to the shop and bought some milk and a mars bar.


Sounds awesome, got the munchies now.....  

Welcome to the forum New guy, I'd say get some other lenses for puking snow and darkness..... 
Redsole is cool looking but only good for bright blue bird.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

D00de, post pics of that milk and mars bar soon!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> I just went to the shop and bought some milk and a mars bar.


Review would be nice too. Am keen on these on these but just want to hear people's opinions first. Tossing up between Mars and Twix. I hear twix is the only bar with the cookie crunch?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

And if I bought some different lenses for darker days would like the Anon Hawkeye Amber or Blue Amber, they're both 50-55% VLT (Visible Light Transmission), or would I want darker, and would I be able to change the lenses or would I have to go to some shop to change them out?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Amber is a good choice. It's an "I have no idea what's going to happen today " lens. 

You can change the lenses yourself, pretty self explanatory, the frame is flexible and you should be able to "pop" the lenses out of their seating. Getting them in can be a bitch sometimes, but you get it down with a little practice.
If you're nervous, have a shop dude show you how to do it.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Once you've put the lenses in make sure when you clean them to use an actual lens cleaner, not your shirt or a towel... 

They have lens cleaners for a reason, keep them in the bag

If stuff gets the inside of the googles and you clean it, it'll get scratched and you'll need new lenses, try blowing the stuff off the lens


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> D00de, post pics of that milk and mars bar soon!





oldmate said:


> Review would be nice too. Am keen on these on these but just want to hear people's opinions first. Tossing up between Mars and Twix. I hear twix is the only bar with the cookie crunch?


Setup: 2ltr Semi Skimmed Milk, Mars Bar (regular).

What more can be said about Mars, its the signature product and stands alone above other products such as twix and snickers.. its been tried and tested and still the best selling in the Mars Incorporated lineup, theres a reason for that.

The mars itself hasnt changed much in recent years, we've still got the same graphics but if rumours are to be believed they've added more caramel to help with the flex this season. The flex on this thing is amazing, you can bend it and throw it around like a cheap 2 dollar thai hooker. Try flexing a twix like that and it'll snap in two like, well, a cheap 2 dollar thai hooker. Construction overall is good too, I dipped into a cup of tea and it held together real well. Its gonna handle much better in colder conditions but don't be worried if its hot out there, it will melt quicker than the snickers but it'll still do the job.

I know what you want to ask. Was 2 litres of milk too much to handle with just a regular mars? I gotta admit, yes. Unlike Ron Burgundy I don't believe milk is ever a bad choice, but after a litre I was feelin a bit sick and had ran outa mars. If I had the twix regular on the mountain I'd definately opt for the full fat milk, it would work much better with the stiffer twix.. but the light milk and the super soft mars worked well together, just don't forget to size down from the 2ltr option!

Fatty in mind: People who arnt in the mood to rush things, those who are probably too stoned to chew so just like to suck on the nougat and are quite happy with the white stuff spillin down their throat.

Overall it was a great pairing. I'm a mars incorporated fanboy and don't like to wander too far from their products. I'm hearing they are doing some good work over at Cadburys at the minute so im tempted to check out whats on offer. If I head to the shop next time I might try out a coke/milky way mix.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

total hijacking of this thread, nice 

Got some new boots.... 
Vans encore boa, with boa coiler
Over all comfortable boot, yet to test on da mountain
Got em $100 off
Well spent mula


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

^lol

winner


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

oldmate said:


> ^lol
> 
> winner


How? 

10 char


----------

